

Ask HN: What is the best way to understand Pointers and memory organization in C? - diptanu

ASK HN: What is the best way to understand Pointers and memory organization in C?
======
jamess
Read K&R, a large part of the book is given over to writing a simple
allocator. There really isn't an awful lot to understand if you're treating
the hardware as a black box.

------
cperciva
Learn assembly language.

~~~
eru
May I humbly suggest choosing Redcode as your first assembly language. It's
easy to learn and gives you something to do in the Core Wars.

